# [Heisec] Studie: Kostenlose Apps sind datenhungrig



## Newsfeed (2 November 2012)

Kostenlose Apps wollen häufiger unbegründete Zugriffsrechte auf Daten und Bezahldienste als kostenpflichtige- es sei denn, es handelt sich um Rennspiele. Dort haben haben die Kostenpflichtigen die Nase vorn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

